# Desert Baja Sur Mexico



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Rose! You will have Africanized bees unless you requeen twice a year or more. Italian or Cyprian bees would tolerate your climate best if you can import the stock.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Rose.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, Maybe you can find someone local who already has some bees and get info from them.


----------



## RoseRobin (May 1, 2012)

Oh wow humm perhaps some one in the USA might import them, I'll research it, do you know of a company? I have a friend driving down from San Jose in a mini bus in a few months...


----------



## RoseRobin (May 1, 2012)

Yer I looking to talk to some here, and talking to the locals who are really friendly and are excited I want to start beekeeping here


----------

